# Custom Sub Box



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

so i recently just finished my sub box. it is made entirely of mdf and i used some wood glue and some silicon, and some wood screws and lots of cardboard for templates!
so here are some pics of the work...








































and im using:
















some of the initial install:
























































Then i wrapped it:
























and that's how it stands for now!!! 
comment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

oh i also just did this in my buddies suzuki sidekick 4x4 ( its his beater off road car to smash into stuff with) we got a lil carried away, and this is how it turned out!


----------



## _supahtim_ (Aug 27, 2009)

mmm old kicker







how much volume did you get with that box?
looks good. but why all mdf and no fibreglass?


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

volume is okay... its the same as my small wedge box that it use to be in... but no glass cause i have never used it before and i didn't feel like figuring it out. this proj was pretty much spur of the moment...
i need to get my 1k watt amp back working... i cant find the problem with it... 
but all in all its a pretty good lil box, out of the way and all


----------



## sun98gtiVR6 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (OutbreakPb)*


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (sun98gtiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sun98gtiVR6* »_

































and i plan on doing my headliner out of the same material







what you all think about that?


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Personally I don't like the material, the design doesnt pop its to bland and looks like some young kids sweater. I do however like the card theme so if you can just find like a suede with that on there or something where the lines are crisp on the art that would be cool.


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Make me two 12" ones for my Jetta


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (Unit01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Unit01* »_Make me one for my Jetta.









is it the EXACT same as a golf? 
i am making duplicates right now!


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (OutbreakPb)*

Damn, I don't know.
I would think the Jetta has more space?
But how much would you charge for two boxes unassembled?


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Custom Sub Box (OutbreakPb)*

I think I would've used more screws, I mean..... they're cheap


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Sub Box (wagonowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagonowner* »_I think I would've used more screws, I mean..... they're cheap

You can't knock without weight reduction.
I have a feeling the OP is going to be changing alot of taillight bulbs.


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

For both sides of course.


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

amps on the back of the seat... ugh.








the work isn't bad for a beater, but i agree that the fabric is a poor choice only in finish. looks like a crappy old blanket.


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Custom Sub Box (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_I personally do not like it. 
My jetta and GTI both have home made speaker boxes and the fitment is 100 times better....
Buy fiberglass and aluminum foil.
Lay aluminum foil to get the shape of the back of the box towards the front of it and apply fiberglass inside of it. Then build the front after it dries. add some bondo, sand, paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then can you make me some?








I like his, it beats my 4.5ftx15in camaro sub box I have now.


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

it works. that is all that i know/need to know... 
about the screws. i used sub floor/construction adhesive, and silicon. honestly the screws were just there to pull the glue tight. i could have even done away with the screws if i had wanted to...
and what do you mean about the bulbs? 
and okay okay... i will look for some different material...


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_look for trunk carpet out of a parts car or something and then it will blend in and look more OEM'ish and not stand out as much. 

i want it to stick out though... i am proud in my work and want it to flash!


----------



## redskinsboy326 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (OutbreakPb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OutbreakPb* »_
i want it to stick out though... i am proud in my work and want it to flash!

Your **** will be stolen in .345 seconds then.


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (redskinsboy326)*

I wanted to do that to my sub.. only a little neater.. and flush.. and fitting..


----------



## MasterAres (Aug 26, 2006)

What TYPE OF wood IS THAT called?


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (MasterAres)*

MDF. Medium Density Fiberboard
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M...board


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (Dan J Reed)*

run that ground wire under the carpet and behind the box would look so much cleaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (95jetta17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jetta17* »_run that ground wire under the carpet and behind the box would look so much cleaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah i need to find a new ground/get a bigger wire... that wire is too damn short. but yeah i feel ya and it will be done soon


----------



## Myzery (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (OutbreakPb)*

Is that box made to specs for that sub? 
get rid of the pencil sized amp wire, and for christ sakes, man, hide the damn speaker wire from the amp to the sub UNDER the carpet!


----------



## CandyWhiteSniff (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Custom Sub Box (OutbreakPb)*

you pretty much have the jist of this just need to do it some more and they will get better here is my first words of advice swap out that silicone for some liquid nailz next time. will seal up just as well but it will also eliminate the need for that wood glue. looks from the pics you did counter sink the screws. but if you have acess to a compresser and nail gun that works much better 
and like ramon said fiberglass is very ez esp if your just wraping it. and not painting. 
heres a few ive done or have helped with 
a honda fit that was a giveaway for a local raido station
















hummer h1 for us marnies 








tv is motorized








hummer h3 for the us marnies








1970 el camino for pheonix contact


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah on the box with the 4x 6.5's we used a nail gun and used inch long staples that were i think like a 1/4" head. they sucked up the wood nice and tight. 
and all those systems look great man!


----------



## vitos97GT (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Custom Sub Box (CandyWhiteSniff)*

i love that grill on the back of the el camino... bad ass tail gating vehicle


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (Myzery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myzery* »_Is that box made to specs for that sub? 
get rid of the pencil sized amp wire, and for christ sakes, man, hide the damn speaker wire from the amp to the sub UNDER the carpet!

i did a lil bit of packing foam testing but im sure its not perfect... but it wasnt off by that much, i think it was just a lil bit small.


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (OutbreakPb)*

If you still have the stock trim panel that covers the wheelwell it would be very simple to build a cool panel to cover all but the speaker cone, then if have to have the fabric you could wrap your new cover panel in the fabric.


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (braap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *braap* »_If you still have the stock trim panel that covers the wheelwell it would be very simple to build a cool panel to cover all but the speaker cone, then if have to have the fabric you could wrap your new cover panel in the fabric.


all i know is there was no panel that you talk of... i have a piece of carpet that covers the black painted metal that will prob be going back on eventually but i dont know about any panel. and if so i would agree that would look pretty good!


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (OutbreakPb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OutbreakPb* »_
all i know is there was no panel that you talk of... i have a piece of carpet that covers the black painted metal that will prob be going back on eventually but i dont know about any panel. and if so i would agree that would look pretty good!

Oh ok, im unfamiliar with the hatch area of your, car was thinking it might have had a panel. Well you could make one with some of your left over materials & some fiberglass. Fiberglass is fun to work with and worth giving it a try. It will open up sooo may possibilities for you.


----------



## OutbreakPb (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (braap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *braap* »_
Oh ok, im unfamiliar with the hatch area of your, car was thinking it might have had a panel. Well you could make one with some of your left over materials & some fiberglass. Fiberglass is fun to work with and worth giving it a try. It will open up sooo may possibilities for you.

that is actually not a bad idea at all. i may do something next summer :/ i am leaving for school in a week... and car is staying in the garage...


----------



## vinyltap (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Custom Sub Box (OutbreakPb)*

If you ever need help, I build pro audio systems. I have lots of practical experience designing and building absolutely dead boxes and cabs. I also have software that can be used to design boxes/cabs tuned specifically for the driver you want to use(can run sine wave tests as well).
After I get the rabbit built, I have 4x18"sub-drivers I'll be designing a cab for(that's why I'm welding the s*** out of it).


----------

